# Boardworks Raven Review - By Mike Tavares



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Long, fast, stable and light. The Raven is a good board for cruising or racing...
The Boardworks SUP Raven - A Review by Mike Tavares


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have had the change to paddled this board several times. It is so much better on flat-water than the traditional surf SUP shapes. Way faster and cuts through the waves and chop with ease. A great all around touring and training board and good entry level race board that is very easy to paddle.


----------

